# WOOF! 2017 - The European Behaviour & Training Conference



## cpatel (Nov 3, 2007)

WOOF! 2017, 10-12th February, University of Nottingham, UK.

#WOOF2017

World class teachers of behaviour & training accessible to you over 3-days, here in the UK. 
We have an excellent cat behaviour and training expert from the states teaching at WOOF!

THE CONFERENCE (SUMMARY)
The conference will be on the 10-12th February 2017 at the East Midlands Conference Centre, located on the beautiful grounds of the University of Nottingham. We have a jammed pack 3 days of learning for you to take away and apply in your daily lives. Whats included:

Welcome pack
3 FULL days of brilliant seminars (Day 1: 8am to 8:30pm, Day 2: 8am to 8:30pm, Day 3: 8am to 5:30pm)
Hand outs of the presentations
Evening presentations (Friday & Saturday)
Refreshments
Hot lunches
Dinner (Friday & Saturday)
Access to trade stands & sponsor area
Free wifi
Certificate of Attendance
We have a very packed schedule so you can make the most of your time at WOOF! We HIGHLY recommend that you plan your trip so you can get there right at the start and leave after the end. You really won't want to miss even one minute!

Price: £375.00 full 3-day ticket or £150.00 1-day ticket

_We are very happy to offer a payment plan for any one purchasing full 3 day tickets. If you choose to, you can pay only £15.00 more (£390 total) and split your payments into 4 smaller payments of £97.50. Full details of this payment plan can be found by *clicking here*._

Everyone is welcome to WOOF! We will create a friendly and welcoming environment for anybody wanting to Engage, Educate and Empower.

*Find out more on our website: www.woof2017.com*


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

This is interesting, perhaps consider posting this in the dog section as well (if you haven't already done so) as it will be of more interest to dog owners. In the dog section, it may get more views because it is dog related, and therefore more members may attend the event. You could also post this in the 'General Chat' section. Just some friendly advice...


----------



## I love cats (Mar 31, 2016)

Sounds interesting. But I wish it was a cat only conference. Nothing against dogs but I can't ever see myself owning one.


----------

